# What do you consider a 'high paying' salary in Dubai?



## familyperson

O.K., so I've read a LOT of posts and am starting to get a 'feel' for what people are experiencing in Dubai - the good (Shwarmas!) and the bad (the taxi drivers).

We all have our reasons for moving around the world but at the present, ours is money. 

How reasonable is it for us to expect at least 325 AED (AU$100,000) plus most living expenses and schooling?

What level of management is earning this and who are the employment agencies who deal with this level of management?

DH is in transport and logistics at the senior management level which in the past has given us a great standard of living. Then we went and stuffed it all up by buying a business  Now we are starting again!

I guess he'll be looking at any job that requires an experienced manager who is usually employed to solve problems and think outside the box.

I'm really hoping Dubai can be an option for us because the other option is flyin/flyout with 39 days away and 9 home ratio .

Thanks in anticipation of any replies (offers of work  ) or reality checks!


----------



## marc

Im happy with 100,000 AED per month, that's quite a high salary.


----------



## familyperson

marc said:


> Im happy with 100,000 AED per month, that's quite a high salary.


Yep that is quite high  

May I ask what type of work/level attracts that salary range?

I'm trying to work out how hard to pursue this avenue and where we fit in to the salary bracket (in broad terms).

I think it would be a great experience to live in Dubai but as I said it would have to pay well at this point in our lives!

Ta


----------



## Andy Capp

There's a post/thread somewhere that gives Government pay grades in Dubai (basic only) anything above Grade 10 is senior Management.

100k/month? In your dreams marc...


----------



## jander13

> Im happy with 100,000 AED per month, that's quite a high salary.


how can you live on that, i struggle with 100,500 AED per month. Life in Dubai is expensive.


----------



## Fatenhappy

jander13 said:


> how can you live on that, i struggle with 100,500 AED per month. Life in Dubai is expensive.


What 100,500 AED per month ... thats 1.26 million AED a year and you can't live on that ?? ... :confused2: ... If not I suppose its all relative to your life style ....


----------



## jander13

> What 100,500 AED per month ... thats 1.26 million AED a year and you can't live on that ?? ... ... If not I suppose its all relative to your life style ...


yeah working ladies and coke parties


----------



## Fatenhappy

familyperson said:


> O.K., so I've read a LOT of posts and am starting to get a 'feel' for what people are experiencing in Dubai - the good (Shwarmas!) and the bad (the taxi drivers).
> 
> We all have our reasons for moving around the world but at the present, ours is money.
> 
> How reasonable is it for us to expect at least 325 AED (AU$100,000) plus most living expenses and schooling?
> 
> What level of management is earning this and who are the employment agencies who deal with this level of management?
> 
> DH is in transport and logistics at the senior management level which in the past has given us a great standard of living. Then we went and stuffed it all up by buying a business  Now we are starting again!
> 
> I guess he'll be looking at any job that requires an experienced manager who is usually employed to solve problems and think outside the box.
> 
> I'm really hoping Dubai can be an option for us because the other option is flyin/flyout with 39 days away and 9 home ratio .
> 
> Thanks in anticipation of any replies (offers of work  ) or reality checks!



Hi Familyperson and welcome to the forum ... are you asking for $100,000 AUD + allowances etc per month or per year ?


----------



## Fatenhappy

jander13 said:


> yeah working ladies and coke parties


...  ... :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Elphaba

familyperson said:


> O.K., so I've read a LOT of posts and am starting to get a 'feel' for what people are experiencing in Dubai - the good (Shwarmas!) and the bad (the taxi drivers).
> 
> We all have our reasons for moving around the world but at the present, ours is money.
> 
> How reasonable is it for us to expect at least 325 AED (AU$100,000) plus most living expenses and schooling?
> 
> What level of management is earning this and who are the employment agencies who deal with this level of management?
> 
> DH is in transport and logistics at the senior management level which in the past has given us a great standard of living. Then we went and stuffed it all up by buying a business  Now we are starting again!
> 
> I guess he'll be looking at any job that requires an experienced manager who is usually employed to solve problems and think outside the box.
> 
> I'm really hoping Dubai can be an option for us because the other option is flyin/flyout with 39 days away and 9 home ratio .
> 
> Thanks in anticipation of any replies (offers of work  ) or reality checks!



A package of AED 325K per annum (AED27K pm) plus schooling & accommodation is feasible for senior positions. It really depends on skills, experience and whether suitable roles are currently available. 

Good luck.


----------



## familyperson

Fatenhappy said:


> Hi Familyperson and welcome to the forum ... are you asking for $100,000 AUD + allowances etc per month or per year ?


Thanks for the welcome 
Starting salary for the year. Plus living expenses and schooling paid for.

As none of the jobs advertised on the internet give any indication of salary it's hard to know what to expect. 

DH just said "Only AU$100,000!". But I figure if it's tax free and we have minimal living expenses it will match the FI/FO job without our daughter losing her daddy a month at a time!

Whoever gets him will love him like previous employers, but only if they value skill and experience over a degree.

Oh, and completely off topic, are there any international adoptive parents walking around Dubai? You can tell because you just know that their child didn't get that beautiful skin from them!


----------



## Fatenhappy

familyperson said:


> Thanks for the welcome
> Starting salary for the year. Plus living expenses and schooling paid for.
> 
> As none of the jobs advertised on the internet give any indication of salary it's hard to know what to expect.
> 
> DH just said "Only AU$100,000!". But I figure if it's tax free and we have minimal living expenses it will match the FI/FO job without our daughter losing her daddy a month at a time!
> 
> Whoever gets him will love him like previous employers, but only if they value skill and experience over a degree.


Hi Familyperson ....

100K a year, plus housing allowance, plus car allowance, plus kiddies allowance, plus full family removal, plus annual company performance bonuses (if applicable), plus UAE state law bonuses etc ... plus, plus, plus .... really depends on the package .... and everything here is tax free ....

Probably preaching to the converted .... but although Ozzie tax laws are not as harsh as the UK's for example, make sure you're going to be "ok" with any transfer.

Also .... hmm ... for my two bobs worth and having done it, if you can steer away from the separation type thing with dad and the little tacker .... they both miss out on too much .... moneys not everything and I say that having had a failed business in my past (through no fault of my own) ...

Also have a look at the ATO web site for senarios ... they'll give you a good guide ... then of course, nothing fails professional advice!

Which ever way you go .... good luck and best wishes !! ...


----------



## xpatusa

Fatenhappy said:


> Hi Familyperson ....
> 
> for my two bobs worth and having done it, if you can steer away from the separation type thing with dad and the little tacker .... they both miss out on too much .... moneys not everything


*Good Answer*


----------



## familyperson

Fatenhappy said:


> Hi Familyperson ....
> 
> 100K a year, plus housing allowance, plus car allowance, plus kiddies allowance, plus full family removal, plus annual company performance bonuses (if applicable), plus UAE state law bonuses etc ... plus, plus, plus .... really depends on the package .... and everything here is tax free ....
> 
> Probably preaching to the converted .... but although Ozzie tax laws are not as harsh as the UK's for example, make sure you're going to be "ok" with any transfer.
> 
> Also .... hmm ... for my two bobs worth and having done it, if you can steer away from the separation type thing with dad and the little tacker .... they both miss out on too much .... moneys not everything and I say that having had a failed business in my past (through no fault of my own) ...
> 
> Also have a look at the ATO web site for senarios ... they'll give you a good guide ... then of course, nothing fails professional advice!
> 
> Which ever way you go .... good luck and best wishes !! ...


Thanks for your kind words. Lots of ad ons for the employer aren't there!
To us though, it's all about disposable income we can send to our bank because we love them so much!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fatenhappy

familyperson said:


> Thanks for your kind words. Lots of ad ons for the employer aren't there!
> To us though, it's all about disposable income we can send to our bank because we love them so much!!!!!!!!


IMO, if you can get the right "package" it's all good ... It really does hinge around exactly that because of the reduced tax implication. 

I say reduced, because in my case we are still generating taxable income in Oz because of rentals there ! It all comes back to your situation and package ... some people it works for others maybe not !


----------



## titirangi

*For canadians, aussies and kiwis this place is nuts, stay away.*



Fatenhappy said:


> IMO, if you can get the right "package" it's all good ... It really does hinge around exactly that because of the reduced tax implication.
> 
> I say reduced, because in my case we are still generating taxable income in Oz because of rentals there ! It all comes back to your situation and package ... some people it works for others maybe not !


Manager in semi-govt, all in dhs:
Grade 22
Salary monthly 25k
Accommodation allowance monthly 13k
school fees on monthly basis (2 children) 5k
Utilities allowance monthly 400
Annual tickets for 4 total 15k pa
Annual gratuity paid at end 25k
shipping container join 10k
shipping container return 10k
annual bonus 2-6 salary 50-150k (last year 50k - this year likely same).

IMO this package is above average for an experienced nz/au/ca/uk manager with 20+yrs experience. there are a few govt companies in abu dhabi that pay off the chart (75k+ pm salary and 24k pm accom) however these roles are rare.

Some companies have a mandated rule that no degree/no job. Stoopid I know but so is a lot of other stuff over here.

For kiwis, aussies, brits etc with family here this is the absolute minimum package that you can live on and have a half decent life here. Expenses will make your eyes water. Forget about sending money home, you will spend everything you earn and whatever is left is pegged to USD which compared to AUD is toilet paper.

My advice, don't do it. There are loads of Australasians here looking at the sydney, mel, auck markets right now, this place no longer works for working families trying to get ahead.

To come back here as a family (we are preparing to leave later this year) we would require minimum monthly 45k with villa/utilities paid. Otherwise we are better off back home using rental property to offset tax etc.

Oh, and if you decide to commute (again don't do it life is too short!) then consider saudi as I hear the money is better and he be miserable anyway!

For brits the picture is very different as UK economy melts down and it is so cold/miserable working in London. They are better off here. For canadians, aussies and kiwis this place is nuts, stay away.


----------



## sdh080

titirangi said:


> Manager in semi-govt, all in dhs:
> Grade 22
> Salary monthly 25k
> Accommodation allowance monthly 13k
> school fees on monthly basis (2 children) 5k
> Utilities allowance monthly 400
> Annual tickets for 4 total 15k pa
> Annual gratuity paid at end 25k
> shipping container join 10k
> shipping container return 10k
> annual bonus 2-6 salary 50-150k (last year 50k - this year likely same).
> 
> IMO this package is above average for an experienced nz/au/ca/uk manager with 20+yrs experience. there are a few govt companies in abu dhabi that pay off the chart (75k+ pm salary and 24k pm accom) however these roles are rare.
> 
> Some companies have a mandated rule that no degree/no job. Stoopid I know but so is a lot of other stuff over here.
> 
> For kiwis, aussies, brits etc with family here this is the absolute minimum package that you can live on and have a half decent life here. Expenses will make your eyes water. Forget about sending money home, you will spend everything you earn and whatever is left is pegged to USD which compared to AUD is toilet paper.
> 
> My advice, don't do it. There are loads of Australasians here looking at the sydney, mel, auck markets right now, this place no longer works for working families trying to get ahead.
> 
> To come back here as a family (we are preparing to leave later this year) we would require minimum monthly 45k with villa/utilities paid. Otherwise we are better off back home using rental property to offset tax etc.
> 
> Oh, and if you decide to commute (again don't do it life is too short!) then consider saudi as I hear the money is better and he be miserable anyway!
> 
> For brits the picture is very different as UK economy melts down and it is so cold/miserable working in London. They are better off here. *For canadians, aussies and kiwis this place is nuts, stay away.*


That's a rather sweeping generalisation and again comes down to individual circumstances.


----------



## titirangi

sdh080 said:


> That's a rather sweeping generalisation and again comes down to individual circumstances.


Yep, and no apologies for it either, prefer to tell it how i see it. What's the point of skirting around the edges? Tell it like you see it and leave for OP to weigh up the content vs cynicism vs level of common sense.

Of course ymmmv and we all have very different experiences, so wise to take this relatively anonymous posting on a public internet forum in a completely different different country, with a grain of salt.


----------



## Fatenhappy

_For brits the picture is very different as UK economy melts down and it is so cold/miserable working in London. They are better off here. *For canadians, aussies and kiwis this place is nuts, stay away*.[/QUOTE]_

Hmm, not my experience here at all, nor I would doubt many others .... 

We have a great time here, save heaps and live very very well by comparison to a remunerated taxed package that would be offered back in Australia for a similar position ! ... :confused2: .. :clap2:


----------



## titirangi

Fatenhappy said:


> _For brits the picture is very different as UK economy melts down and it is so cold/miserable working in London. They are better off here. *For canadians, aussies and kiwis this place is nuts, stay away*._




Hmm, not my experience here at all, nor I would doubt many others .... 

We have a great time here, save heaps and live very very well by comparison to a remunerated taxed package that would be offered back in Australia for a similar position ! ... :confused2: .. :clap2:[/QUOTE]

Good for you, seriously, no sarcasm intended. Some folk manage to make this place work and thats great.

Might be helpful to OP (and us all!) if you could paint a picture e.g. package and quality of life compared to home.


----------



## Elphaba

titirangi said:


> ....
> For brits the picture is very different as UK economy melts down and *it is so **cold/miserable working in London.* They are better off here. For canadians, aussies and kiwis this place is nuts, stay away.


How narrow-minded. London is one of the greatest cities in the world! 

The UAE is what you make it and for those that have the right attitude (& a decent salary) it can be a great experience.

-


----------



## titirangi

Elphaba said:


> How narrow-minded. London is one of the greatest cities in the world!
> 
> The UAE is what you make it and for those that have the right attitude (& a decent salary) it can be a great experience.
> 
> -


Ha!

Well thats not what just about every brit I meet over here says. Those forced to return are quick to add their reluctance due to weather, traffic, smog, tax and an economy that is under immense pressure. You sound very defensive Elph.

Personally I love the place too, during spring and summer.


----------



## Elphaba

titirangi said:


> Ha!
> 
> Well thats not what just about every brit I meet over here says. Those forced to return are quick to add their reluctance due to weather, traffic, smog, tax and an economy that is under immense pressure. You sound very defensive Elph.
> 
> Personally I love the place too, during spring and summer.


And I think you sound very critical. 

There is a reason why London is a major tourist destination. It's an amazing city. I was never miserable working in London. I'd suggest that having a couple of chats with a few Brits doesn't make you an expert on a city. 

-


----------



## Andy Capp

Londo is still the best city in the world, the art, culture, history, (most) people, it beats all other cities hands down.

And I'm not even a Londoner - although I did work in and around there for 15 years.


----------



## Elphaba

Andy Capp said:


> Londo is still the best city in the world, the art, culture, history, (most) people, it beats all other cities hands down.
> 
> And I'm not even a Londoner - although I did work in and around there for 15 years.


And if a Geordie says it, it must be true!!! 

-


----------



## titirangi

Elphaba said:


> And I think you sound very critical.
> -


You make it sound like critique is unwelcome, perhaps this is the rose tinted comments only forum?



Elphaba said:


> There is a reason why London is a major tourist destination. It's an amazing city. I was never miserable working in London. I'd suggest that having a couple of chats with a few Brits doesn't make you an expert on a city.
> 
> -


Yep agree with you there, amazing city and am sure we are all well pleased that you were never miserable there. 

Your new leader seems to disagree with us though: BBC NEWS | Health | Britain 'is true Prozac Nation'

And this I love: A dog's life set to get easier with once-a-day pet Prozac to treat depression | Mail Online


----------



## Elphaba

I think you get out of bed on the wrong side every day. How very dull....
-


----------



## Andy Capp

titirangi said:


> You make it sound like critique is unwelcome, perhaps this is the rose tinted comments only forum?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep agree with you there, amazing city and am sure we are all well pleased that you were never miserable there.
> 
> Your new leader seems to disagree with us though: BBC NEWS | Health | Britain 'is true Prozac Nation'
> 
> And this I love: A dog's life set to get easier with once-a-day pet Prozac to treat depression | Mail Online


And what has that got to do with either a) the original post, or b) that London is the best city in the world?

I really don't understand your reasoning.


----------



## Elphaba

Andy Capp said:


> And what has that got to do with either a) the original post, or b) that London is the best city in the world?
> 
> I really don't understand your reasoning.


Some people are just negative and argumentative. All very pointless really...

-


----------



## jander13

> There is a reason why London is a major tourist destination. It's an amazing city. I was never miserable working in London. I'd suggest that having a couple of chats with a few Brits doesn't make you an expert on a city.


My brother lives there i visit frequently and London is awesome, much rather live there than here! lets face it if you need medication to get through your life in one city you will probably need it anywhere else too. problem is rarely where you live.


----------



## familyperson

:


Elphaba said:


> Some people are just negative and argumentative. All very pointless really...
> 
> -


 Is all this to make me think that you have to be crazy to come to Dubai? 

Won't work! We've done heat, red dirt and cyclones and we're still sane


----------



## Elphaba

familyperson said:


> :
> 
> Is all this to make me think that you have to be crazy to come to Dubai?
> 
> Won't work! We've done heat, red dirt and cyclones and we're still sane


Er, no. :confused2: Refering to another poster's negative and off-topic posts. I have offered you useful advice in two posts...

-


----------



## stewart

familyperson said:


> :
> 
> Is all this to make me think that you have to be crazy to come to Dubai?
> 
> Won't work! We've done heat, red dirt and cyclones and we're still sane


 Speak for yourself, I think I went insane years ago when I left Darwin


----------



## Jynxgirl

I am thinking ones honest goal is to get accommodations paid for and make 1/3 more then you would where you are from ??? Something in that range seems to be the 'norm'.


----------



## familyperson

Elphaba said:


> Er, no. :confused2: Refering to another poster's negative and off-topic posts. I have offered you useful advice in two posts...
> 
> -


Sorry, I wasn't aiming that comment at you. It was just a general comment on how off topic everyone took it, you were the sane one!

I'm amused, it's like Chinese Whispers.
We started with salaries and lovely comments and ended up defending London!


----------



## jander13

> Sorry, I wasn't aiming that comment at you. It was just a general comment on how off topic everyone took it, you were the sane one!
> 
> I'm amused, it's like Chinese Whispers.
> We started with salaries and lovely comments and ended up defending London


when that happens we use :focus:


----------



## familyperson

jander13 said:


> when that happens we use :focus:


O.K. Thanks :focus:


----------



## Fatenhappy

titirangi said:


> [/I]
> 
> Hmm, not my experience here at all, nor I would doubt many others ....
> 
> We have a great time here, save heaps and live very very well by comparison to a remunerated taxed package that would be offered back in Australia for a similar position ! ... :confused2: .. :clap2:


_Good for you, seriously, no sarcasm intended. Some folk manage to make this place work and thats great.

Might be helpful to OP (and us all!) if you could paint a picture e.g. package and quality of life compared to home.[/QUOTE]_



I am certainly not going to start telling everyone in this medium my personal financial details even though it would appear you would like to see myself and others do the same. If you want to thats fine... thats your choice.

IMO, my bottom line here is it works for myself and my wife ... it works very very well! But then I like to think I'm a "glass half full" sort of bloke!

As I have said all along, it is all relative to what ever your package is, what your outgoings are, what your expectations are etc etc

IMO, you certainly can't cow towe those who see things differently to you through their own situation. Every circumstance is different.

I bet theres quite a few of our "brothers" from the sub continent that helped build this place who wouldn't mind changing places with you !! ....

Just an observation but it certainly sounds to me as though you are one unhappy puppy even with all of your suggested bonuses, standard of living etc.

This is not personal ... just an observation. Its only my opinion and therefore I fully expect you to disagree with it!!

Familyperson has asked for genuine _"can we do it"_ type input so thats exactly what I have given her ... and not through any rose coloured glasses ....

If they also come here with a positive outlook I am sure they too will have a positive experience !

Cheers !!!


----------



## familyperson

Fatenhappy said:


> _Good for you, seriously, no sarcasm intended. Some folk manage to make this place work and thats great.
> 
> Might be helpful to OP (and us all!) if you could paint a picture e.g. package and quality of life compared to home._






I am certainly not going to start telling everyone in this medium my personal financial details even though it would appear you would like to see myself and others do the same. If you want to thats fine... thats your choice.

IMO, my bottom line here is it works for myself and my wife ... it works very very well! But then I like to think I'm a "glass half full" sort of bloke!

As I have said all along, it is all relative to what ever your package is, what your outgoings are, what your expectations are etc etc

IMO, you certainly can't cow towe those who see things differently to you through their own situation. Every circumstance is different.

I bet theres quite a few of our "brothers" from the sub continent that helped build this place who wouldn't mind changing places with you !! ....

Just an observation but it certainly sounds to me as though you are one unhappy puppy even with all of your suggested bonuses, standard of living etc.

This is not personal ... just an observation. Its only my opinion and therefore I fully expect you to disagree with it!!

Familyperson has asked for genuine _"can we do it"_ type input so thats exactly what I have given her ... and not through any rose coloured glasses ....

If they also come here with a positive outlook I am sure they too will have a positive experience !

Cheers !!![/QUOTE]

The"Thanks button' won't let me thank you again until I 'spread the love' so here it is without the button -Thanks!


----------



## titirangi

Fatenhappy said:


> _Good for you, seriously, no sarcasm intended. Some folk manage to make this place work and thats great.
> 
> Might be helpful to OP (and us all!) if you could paint a picture e.g. package and quality of life compared to home._






I am certainly not going to start telling everyone in this medium my personal financial details even though it would appear you would like to see myself and others do the same. If you want to thats fine... thats your choice.

IMO, my bottom line here is it works for myself and my wife ... it works very very well! But then I like to think I'm a "glass half full" sort of bloke!

As I have said all along, it is all relative to what ever your package is, what your outgoings are, what your expectations are etc etc

IMO, you certainly can't cow towe those who see things differently to you through their own situation. Every circumstance is different.

I bet theres quite a few of our "brothers" from the sub continent that helped build this place who wouldn't mind changing places with you !! ....

Just an observation but it certainly sounds to me as though you are one unhappy puppy even with all of your suggested bonuses, standard of living etc.

This is not personal ... just an observation. Its only my opinion and therefore I fully expect you to disagree with it!!

Familyperson has asked for genuine _"can we do it"_ type input so thats exactly what I have given her ... and not through any rose coloured glasses ....

If they also come here with a positive outlook I am sure they too will have a positive experience !

Cheers !!![/QUOTE]


"just an observation but it certainly sounds to me as though you are one unhappy puppy even with all of your suggested bonuses, standard of living etc."

A good observation and bang on. Not happy with our current situation and sharing it in an effort to contribute our current experience to this community. If this is not welcome and only positive, happy, non-critical, optimistic glass half full comments/experiences are permitted then how do we get a balanced view?

I prefer those that call it as they see it - right or wrong - just call it as you see it. I happen to see western expats (incl you poms!) all around me departing for the very reasons that have been shared before on this forum and by many of the posters to this thread.

Bah! Enough already, back to work.


----------



## Jynxgirl

It can be what you make of it as I hear so often but the human right violations, pay based on your passport, westerners better then 'them' attitude, laws that are enforced by passport, blah blah blah blah could put a damper on it if you ever stop to think about. 

Titrangi, many of us understand what you are saying. 

Its like the thread about the bachelors. Everyone is jumping on that its so terrible. But how many of them live where there are three or four men living in a studio apartment beside them???? They dont. And they wouldnt stand for it. Let alone 10 to 12 in one. 

The politically correctness is over saturated on the board.


----------



## stewart

familyperson said:


> [/I]
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say mate is if it more than you earn in Aus its ok.
> The lifestyle and somethimg different can mean more than money sometimes.
> If you are happy with the contract offered to you, go for it otherwise negotiate it.
> I mean that in a nice way.
> You can get much advise from different people here and it will all be different.
> You just pick the peices out of the advise that you need.
> Every person has there own reasons and thoughts or the world be one boring place full of stereo types.


----------



## Guest

I agree with you Stewart. If money is the only reason to do something, then I think you will always be disappointed. This place has its positives and negatives and if you come here for the experience you will have a different mindset than if are only money driven. Of ourse I'm not saying you should live in poverty just for the experience of living here though, you have to feel you will be OK financially to come here and I think people have already commented on that in this thread. 

Really, it kind of blows my mind that I have this opportunity and that's the way I look at it - as an opportunity to experience something different - I ain't gonna get rich here, that's for sure. Life is good!  I could have spent last winter in Canada freezing my a_ _ off!


----------



## Fatenhappy

titirangi said:


> [/I]
> 
> 
> 
> I am certainly not going to start telling everyone in this medium my personal financial details even though it would appear you would like to see myself and others do the same. If you want to thats fine... thats your choice.
> 
> IMO, my bottom line here is it works for myself and my wife ... it works very very well! But then I like to think I'm a "glass half full" sort of bloke!
> 
> As I have said all along, it is all relative to what ever your package is, what your outgoings are, what your expectations are etc etc
> 
> IMO, you certainly can't cow towe those who see things differently to you through their own situation. Every circumstance is different.
> 
> I bet theres quite a few of our "brothers" from the sub continent that helped build this place who wouldn't mind changing places with you !! ....
> 
> Just an observation but it certainly sounds to me as though you are one unhappy puppy even with all of your suggested bonuses, standard of living etc.
> 
> This is not personal ... just an observation. Its only my opinion and therefore I fully expect you to disagree with it!!
> 
> Familyperson has asked for genuine _"can we do it"_ type input so thats exactly what I have given her ... and not through any rose coloured glasses ....
> 
> If they also come here with a positive outlook I am sure they too will have a positive experience !
> 
> Cheers !!!



"just an observation but it certainly sounds to me as though you are one unhappy puppy even with all of your suggested bonuses, standard of living etc."

A good observation and bang on. Not happy with our current situation and sharing it in an effort to contribute our current experience to this community. If this is not welcome and only positive, happy, non-critical, optimistic glass half full comments/experiences are permitted then how do we get a balanced view?

I prefer those that call it as they see it - right or wrong - just call it as you see it. I happen to see western expats (incl you poms!) all around me departing for the very reasons that have been shared before on this forum and by many of the posters to this thread.

Bah! Enough already, back to work.[/QUOTE]

Just walked back in at home to see all the fall out !!!, and sorry if I contributed towards it as that was not the intention.

Everyone is entitled to their opinion, especially our brothers and sisters from across the Tasman !!.... 

Doesn't make yours or mine right, .... they are just our personal experience and hence our opinions !!


----------



## stewart

:focus:
:focus:
:focus:


----------



## Fatenhappy

And as Stewy has intimated from all of us ....:focus: ... :focus: ... :focus: ... absolutely


----------



## woodlands

*Reality Check*

Without a degree its hard to get a job here, the job market is not entirely skill based. Your sponsor may not even be able to get a visa without a degree certification. 

27k aed per month can vanish pretty quickly here (even if everything else was expensed/allowance based) with kids and unless your budgeted savings are at least 2x of those in Aus, it will be a very frustrating move to Dubai. 

Apropos taxi drivers, i dare say they are a pretty nice bunch. Consider this, 3000 aed/month, threat of fines, harassment, 12 hr or more of shifts, increasing taxi count but decreasing or constant passenger numbers while basic fixed cost is doubled. These guys have it real tough. People complain but don't get daunted by the criticism of taxi drivers...





familyperson said:


> O.K., so I've read a LOT of posts and am starting to get a 'feel' for what people are experiencing in Dubai - the good (Shwarmas!) and the bad (the taxi drivers).
> 
> We all have our reasons for moving around the world but at the present, ours is money.
> 
> How reasonable is it for us to expect at least 325 AED (AU$100,000) plus most living expenses and schooling?
> 
> What level of management is earning this and who are the employment agencies who deal with this level of management?
> 
> DH is in transport and logistics at the senior management level which in the past has given us a great standard of living. Then we went and stuffed it all up by buying a business  Now we are starting again!
> 
> I guess he'll be looking at any job that requires an experienced manager who is usually employed to solve problems and think outside the box.
> 
> I'm really hoping Dubai can be an option for us because the other option is flyin/flyout with 39 days away and 9 home ratio .
> 
> Thanks in anticipation of any replies (offers of work  ) or reality checks!


----------



## stewart

woodlands said:


> Without a degree its hard to get a job here, the job market is not entirely skill based. Your sponsor may not even be able to get a visa without a degree certification.
> 
> 27k aed per month can vanish pretty quickly here (even if everything else was expensed/allowance based) with kids and unless your budgeted savings are at least 2x of those in Aus, it will be a very frustrating move to Dubai.
> 
> Apropos taxi drivers, i dare say they are a pretty nice bunch. Consider this, 3000 aed/month, threat of fines, harassment, 12 hr or more of shifts, increasing taxi count but decreasing or constant passenger numbers while basic fixed cost is doubled. These guys have it real tough. People complain but don't get daunted by the criticism of taxi drivers...


Sorry to disagree but I know many persons here without degrees.
Yes I do agree it is probably easier with a degree, but without, there are a lot of persons in UAE that have scored their jobs before moving here.
These people normally have a trade and lots of life experience where they have moved up the ladder in their home country and can show on a CV and interview that they have the capability of doing that job.


----------



## sdh080

stewart said:


> *Sorry to disagree but I know many persons here without degrees.*
> Yes I do agree it is probably easier with a degree, but without, there are a lot of persons in UAE that have scored their jobs before moving here.
> These people normally have a trade and lots of life experience where they have moved up the ladder in their home country and can show on a CV and interview that they have the capability of doing that job.


Agree 100%, out of my close group of friends there are 8 of us and only 2 of us have degrees. The others have lots of experience and a trade in what they do.


----------



## Andy Capp

woodlands said:


> *Without a degree its hard to get a job here*, the job market is not entirely skill based. Your sponsor may not even be able to get a visa without a degree certification.
> 
> *27k aed per month can vanish pretty quickly here* (even if everything else was expensed/allowance based) with kids and unless your budgeted savings are at least 2x of those in Aus, it will be a very frustrating move to Dubai.
> 
> Apropos taxi drivers, i dare say they are a pretty nice bunch. Consider this, 3000 aed/month, threat of fines, harassment, 12 hr or more of shifts, increasing taxi count but decreasing or constant passenger numbers while basic fixed cost is doubled. These guys have it real tough. People complain but don't get daunted by the criticism of taxi drivers...


*Absolute rubbish, you don't need a degree to get a job here - not at all.*
*Well all I'll say is you have expensive tastes.*


----------



## Elphaba

You don't need a degree but many places will want a professional qualification so that an attested certificate is provided with the residency application.
-


----------



## SBP

Unless the company changes your job title on the Visa application as you forgot to bring it with you.......apparently!!!   

Doesn't affect your contract or salary or internal job title.


----------



## Bbay2Oz

From an expat who worked in Dubai for 15 years: Depends on your expenses and how much you'd like to save. Both my hubby (still working) and I (quit last Jul to move to Mel) were on very high paying jobs. My priority was to save so I could retire before I hit 40. We were saving 80% of our income in 2008 and 2009 and around 60-70% in the years before that. 

I'd say a saving of 30 - 50k a month PLUS your expenses (So 50k to 80k a month) is a high income in the current climate. Sadly, with the Dubai economy in the dumps, those days of high income are long gone and you'd be lucky to get that. 

If you're going to work in Dubai and saving is not your priority then you're nuts...lol. Too many expats lost sight of that unfortunately. Dubai is a very transient place, don't expect any sense of permanency. Start saving from year 1. Aim to save 25k a month or at least 30-40% of your income if you are lucky enough to earn a high income.......

EDIT to add: Govt jobs that pay 100k a month are reserved exclusively for UAE nationals. Your skills and past experience have to be really special and in demand for you to get anywhere close to that in a Govt organisation.

Senior management positions in banks pay well over 100k a month, even now ;-). I think the O&G sector pays something similar.


----------



## Bbay2Oz

woodlands said:


> Without a degree its hard to get a *HIGH PAYING* job here, the job market is not entirely skill based. Your sponsor may not even be able to get a visa without a degree certification.
> 
> 27k aed per month can vanish pretty quickly here (even if everything else was expensed/allowance based) with kids and unless your budgeted savings are at least 2x of those in Aus, it will be a very frustrating move to Dubai.
> 
> Apropos taxi drivers, i dare say they are a pretty nice bunch. Consider this, 3000 aed/month, threat of fines, harassment, 12 hr or more of shifts, increasing taxi count but decreasing or constant passenger numbers while basic fixed cost is doubled. These guys have it real tough. People complain but don't get daunted by the criticism of taxi drivers...



I agree with you - just a small correction. The days when there was a crazy rush for manpower that often a lack of degree was not even a criteria. 

Look at this way - there are many many more people chasing fewer and fewer jobs. There are people with degrees from the subcontinent and Asia who could do the same job at a fraction of the salary that a Western (read USm UK, Aus, SAF...) expat would expect. 

A LOT of companies (mainly in the construction and allied industries) have replaced highly paid expat work force from US/Eurpoe/UK with cheaper manpower from Asia. I know this for a fact.

Please don't be under any illusion that you can easily get a good job without a degree. There will be people from Asia with the same amount of experience and a degree competing for the same job.

In banks - there is absolutely no way they would even consider an expat without a degree.


----------



## familyperson

Bbay2Oz said:


> I agree with you - just a small correction. The days when there was a crazy rush for manpower that often a lack of degree was not even a criteria.
> 
> Look at this way - there are many many more people chasing fewer and fewer jobs. There are people with degrees from the subcontinent and Asia who could do the same job at a fraction of the salary that a Western (read USm UK, Aus, SAF...) expat would expect.
> 
> A LOT of companies (mainly in the construction and allied industries) have replaced highly paid expat work force from US/Eurpoe/UK with cheaper manpower from Asia. I know this for a fact.
> 
> Please don't be under any illusion that you can easily get a good job without a degree. There will be people from Asia with the same amount of experience and a degree competing for the same job.
> 
> In banks - there is absolutely no way they would even consider an expat without a degree.


My husband is in transport and logistics and is employed to fix problems and make sure companies run smoothly (very much the duck). He does this by experience and the abilty to think laterally. He left his degree to get a holiday job and just never returned as he kept getting promoted up the ranks and a degree wasn't a pre-requisite.
We just need a company to short list him for interview and he'd most likely be in . 
We have contacts in Australia but not in Dubai and as we all know with internet jobs they look to match words not the person.

Has anyone got a job walking the recruitment agencies of Dubai so they see who they are getting?


----------



## Bbay2Oz

familyperson said:


> My husband is in transport and logistics and is employed to fix problems and make sure companies run smoothly (very much the duck). He does this by experience and the abilty to think laterally. He left his degree to get a holiday job and just never returned as he kept getting promoted up the ranks and a degree wasn't a pre-requisite.
> We just need a company to short list him for interview and he'd most likely be in .
> We have contacts in Australia but not in Dubai and as we all know with internet jobs they look to match words not the person.
> 
> Has anyone got a job walking the recruitment agencies of Dubai so they see who they are getting?


Hi FP,
I am completely with you as I for one strongly believe that past experience and performance on the job matters more than a degree (reinforced particularly after the GFC ;-).........well considering that all the blokes with Phds put together and their investment models couldn't bl00dy forsee/stop the GFC!!!)

I'll be honest. Look at the pay being offered. I would not advise a move to Dubai unless (a) you are paid at least 50k a month for a family of 4 and (b) if lower than that then only if you are absolutely desperate and broke :-( 

Rent and Education would be your major expenses.

Regards


----------



## The Hero

Bbay2Oz said:


> Hi FP,
> I am completely with you as I for one strongly believe that past experience and performance on the job matters more than a degree (reinforced particularly after the GFC ;-).........well considering that all the blokes with Phds put together and their investment models couldn't bl00dy forsee/stop the GFC!!!)
> 
> I'll be honest. Look at the pay being offered. I would not advise a move to Dubai unless (a) you are paid at least 50k a month for a family of 4 and (b) if lower than that then only if you are absolutely desperate and broke :-(
> 
> Rent and Education would be your major expenses.
> 
> Regards


I try not to ask questions that have been asked hundreds of time, but what would you consider the bare minimum for a single fella or young lady? I know it's all subjective, but since you put it out there, I figured I'd ask. Just curious what you think.

Thanks.


----------



## Bbay2Oz

The Hero said:


> I try not to ask questions that have been asked hundreds of time, but what would you consider the bare minimum for a single fella or young lady? I know it's all subjective, but since you put it out there, I figured I'd ask. Just curious what you think.
> 
> Thanks.


To survive - a single fella/lady would need 10k, living in shared accommodation, Add another 5-10k to save every month (otherwise what is the point of going to the ME?)


----------



## The Hero

Bbay2Oz said:


> To survive - a single fella/lady would need 10k, living in shared accommodation, Add another 5-10k to save every month (otherwise what is the point of going to the ME?)


Thanks! Was just curious...


----------



## Jynxgirl

That is not exactly true.... 

I have now met people who make 1500 to 2000 dirhams a month, accomodations provided and they do very well, have active social lives here. I have one acquaintance who prob doesnt have the bestest life, but make 800 dirhams a month, fed once a day at work and accomodations provided. He seems quite happy here but also works 6 days a week, 10 hours a day. 

I came thinking Dubai would be great and would be doing all sorts of stuff. After a few months, too many issues with the undesirables, I hardly do much of anything and have decided to just be ok with saving my salary and staying focused on going home. I prob spend less then 2000 dirhams a month or so on food/health & beauty/house supplies. About 500 going out and doing things.


----------



## Bbay2Oz

Jynxgirl said:


> That is not exactly true....
> 
> I have now met people who make 1500 to 2000 dirhams a month, accomodations provided and they do very well, have active social lives here. I have one acquaintance who prob doesnt have the bestest life, but make 800 dirhams a month, fed once a day at work and accomodations provided. He seems quite happy here but also works 6 days a week, 10 hours a day.
> 
> I came thinking Dubai would be great and would be doing all sorts of stuff. After a few months, too many issues with the undesirables, I hardly do much of anything and have decided to just be ok with saving my salary and staying focused on going home. I prob spend less then 2000 dirhams a month or so on food/health & beauty/house supplies. About 500 going out and doing things.




That is just my opinion. Like I said accommodation is a killer in Dubai.

Break up here:

Sharing accommodation in the Marina or a 1 bed apartment in Discovery Gardens (?) thereabouts plus all utilities - AED 5000 - AED 7000 per month

Car loan - for the cheapest car - EMI - AED 1500 pm (plus Salik; registration; insurance etc)

Eating out/fuel/groceries/entertainment/shopping/doctor out of pocket/misc - AED 1000 ++ 

Annual Holidays/Trips home in summer - AED 500 ++

That's 8,000-10,000

Unless you have absolutely no job prospects at home, I wouldn't recommend Dubai unless you are able to save at least what you earned in your home country.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Check out dubizzle and 'shared' accomodations. 

This is just a quick search to find a cheaper but decent one. Only sharing with one person 

Dubai Rental Flats and Flatmates - Dubai Property Rental


----------



## Bbay2Oz

Jynxgirl said:


> Check out dubizzle and 'shared' accomodations.
> 
> This is just a quick search to find a cheaper but decent one. Only sharing with one person
> 
> Dubai Rental Flats and Flatmates - Dubai Property Rental


Well you can get even find shared accommodation for AED 500- 600 a month ;-) Four to a room with 2 bunk beds on either side. There are people who do that.... 

Or even a "bed space" for AED 350 a month....

Accommodation sharing comes with risks - it is illegal, although many get away with it. But I remember a lot of bachelors in my office wre on tenterhooks when the municipality used to conduct routine checks/raids.


----------



## woodlands

Andy Capp said:


> *Absolute rubbish, you don't need a degree to get a job here - not at all.*
> *Well all I'll say is you have expensive tastes.*


May be if you are running a circus/or are a roughneck working on rigs-...very specialized and rare experience. Else its damn hard i think.

Apropos expensive tastes... schools, plane tickets, weekend outings for a family of 4 quickly racks up.


----------

